# SEVASTOPOL | Projects & Construction



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hotel "Martynov Bay" | 81 m | 18 fl | U/C*

Rendering:



























Location









Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*6th Bastionnaya street condo | 50 m | 13 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Kamyshovsky Park Condo | 60 m | 16 - 12 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Omega Bay condo ph.C | 63 m | 17 fl | U/C*

Render








Construction
march 2008

june 2008

september 2008

november 2008


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Aleksandrovskaya Bay Redevelopment*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Marinesko street condo | 64 m x 3 | 16 fl x 3| U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Victory Three | 52 m x 3 | 13 fl x 3 | U/C*

Rendering









Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*New residential block on the Molodykh Stroitelei street | 45 m | 11 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Rendering:


Construction (october 2008)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Balaklava Central | 55 m x 3 | 14 fl x 3 | App*

Location of the "Balaklava Central" residental buildings









Project of the condo


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Сhelnokov str./Omega bay redevelopment | 3 x 16 fl, 15 x 3 fl | App*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"ACROPOLIS" | 45 m x 4 | 10 fl x 4 | 4 fl x 22 | U/C*










































Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Vladimirsky/Katernaya street | 66 m | 14 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"CHRISOLIT" complex with "QUADRAT" shopping mall | U/C*

Shopping mall "Quadrat"









*Whole "Chrisolit" complex *
Complex includes two mixed-use towers | 90 m x 2 | 21 fl x 2









Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Kacha District Elite Apartments | 25 m | 7 fl | T/O*

Viewings


















Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Project of the 11-storied residental building*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"MOSCOW" shopping mall | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Balaklava Aquapark | Pro*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CITYPOINT-PLACE-SBS (2nd project)| 133 m | 30 fl | U/C*

First project (18 fl):




































Second project:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672740


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Autocenter on the Feolent-Drive | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*VICTORIA REGENCY phase 1 | 34 m | 10 fl | T/O*



Construction:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ANCIENT BOULEVARD CONDO | 47 m | 12 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KEFALO-WRISSI BALAKLAVA TWIN TOWERS | 67 m, 88 m | 16 fl, 22fl | App*

Vision


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*REED QUAY ENTERTAINMENT CENTER | 322 m | 49 fl | Pro*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE STRATOSPHERE PLAZA | 277 m | 58 fl | Pro*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*СIRCULAR QUAY RESIDENCES | 10-12-15-20-25 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Residental complex on Marinesco street | U/C*

Renders will be soon... (Floor count approximately between 10 and 16 fl)

Construction photos:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ELITE HOUSE by GENESIS | 20 m | 6 fl | U/C*

Render


Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*INTERNATIONAL TRADE CENTER | 80 m | 17 fl | U/C*

Render will be soon.
Construction (november 2008)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CIRCULAR QUAY WALKING ESPLANADE phase 2 | 30 m | 7 fl | Com*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NORTH SIDE CONDO | 45 m | 11 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*35th BATTERY MEMORIAL RECONSTRUCTION*


----------



## Zach Zachary (Nov 29, 2008)

*hi*

Pretty good.:banana:
__________________
bags


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gogol street condo | 45 m | 7-9 fl (11 levels) | U/C*

Render

Сonstruction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SANDY BEACH RESIDENTAL COMPLEX | 40 m x 9 | 10 fl x 9 | U/C*

Render

Construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Tershenko street condominium | 35 m | 8 fl | U/C*

Render

Construction starts


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Pavel Korchagin street Condo | 31 m | 9 fl | U/C*

Render

Construction starts (september 2008)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"AVENUE" DEPARTMENT STORE | U/C*

RENDER


CONSTRUCTION


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SWIMMING POOL | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"SPANISH VILLAGE - 2" | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*FRENCH TRADE CENTER | 25 m | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*7 RESIDENCE | 23 m | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving all the new projects, what is fueling growth? Tourism?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Whiteeclipse said:


> Loving all the new projects, what is fueling growth? Tourism?


Yes,but not only. Sebastopol-city is second important economic and commercial centre of Ukraine. Trade and commerce are main factors of the growth.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*255,OSTRYAKOV AVENUE | 5 x 10 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDO CONSTRUCTION UPDATE (6 DEC 2008)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CITY ARCHIVE | 40 m | 8 fl | Completed*

RENDER:


NOW:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NOVOROSSIYSKAYA STREET OFFICE BUILDING | 22 m | 7 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"ELITE HOUSE by GENESIS" construction update - 06 dec 2008*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*124, HEROES OF THE STALINGRAD AVENUE | 27 m | 9 fl | Completed*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*MARINA PALACE HOTEL | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*50 years of USSR square RECONSTRUCTION*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*HOTEL "LIGHTHOUSE-2" | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"SODRUZHESTVO" TRADE CENTER | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY - Projects & Construction in 2008 year*


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice updates, good job


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

**RS** said:


> Yes,but not only. Sebastopol-city is second important economic and commercial centre of Ukraine. Trade and commerce are main factors of the growth.


Maybe second after a group of: Kyiv, Dnipro, Donetsk, Kharkiv and Odesa 

But it does have an administrative status that only Kyiv and Sevastopol have. They are "above" their oblasts jurisdictions.


----------



## HORTA SUD (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry, but It looks like spanish mediterranean coast thirty years ago hno:... Construction, construction and more construction near the beach, and with this typology of buildings... I can't stand this kind of tourism...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"MEGAPOLIS" OFFICE CENTER | 70 m | 13 fl | On Hold*

"Megapolis" office center was positioned in 2003 like a largest mixed-use complex all over the Ukraine. Construction started in 2004, but its on hold since 2007. Reasons are unknown


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

* "OMEGA-ELITE" CONSTRUCTION UPDATE" *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"OMEGA BAY CONDO" CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

* "KOMNER-PLAZA" CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"U.K.I.C CONDO" CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CHASTNICK street APARTMENTS | 22 m | 7 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"CIRCULAR QUAY PLACE (12 fl)" TOPPED OUT*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*MEGAPOLIS WTC | 12 fl | U/C*


Since 2006 it was "on hold", but now this office center is U/C again and I made photos of the construction:


It was built underground floor and first up-ground floor.



I hope the construction progress will be faster


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*52а,OCTOBER REVOLUTION AVENUE (office center) | 18 m | 5 fl (+1) | U/C*

RENDER


CONSTRUCTION (jan 2009)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*TEC on HEROES of STALINGRAD AVENUE | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*COLLEGE SCHOOL | Ground works*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KHRYUKIN STREET/OSTRYAKOV AVENUE SHOPPING MALL | U/C (2005 - 6.2008), On Hold (6.2008 - ?)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*BALAKLAVA WEST HARBOUR HOTEL | T/O *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KESAYEV STREET CONDOS LINE | 31 m x 5 | 10 fl x 5 | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NAZUKIN EMBANKMENT RECONSTRUCTION*
PLAN


RECONSTRUCTION WORKS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*BALAKLAVA BAYFRONT PLAZA | ?? m | appoximately 30 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ By unofficial data, the height of the building will be about 192 meters. Floors of approximately 30 - 45, but the building was not announced in the city. I would look for more information...


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Sevastopol!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*VICTORIA REGENCY CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE* (sorry for bad quality)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

* NEW MEGA-RENDERS OF THE "MEGAPOLIS Sebastopol-City" TRADE CENTER*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*PARK of EMPRESS EKATERINA THE SECOND | Reconstruction*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Omega Bay Condo C & College School construction


"Acropolis" & Ancient Boulevard Condo construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KOTOVSKY DESCENT RECONSTRUCTION | Completed*
Before reconstruction Kotovsky Descent was broken road, passing through the slums of industrial places around Central Railway Station. Descent built immediately after the war in 1945. After the reconstruction of the road instead of 1 traffic line became a 4. However, a slums along the road remained, but they are actively destroy now. It will be modern buildings there soon. New road allows to pass from the southern districts of the city to the Central Railway Station, not passing via the Central.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY WTC | 88 m | 17 fl | U/C*
...10th floor completed,11th construct now...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*RISTANYI | 84 m | 18 fl | U/C*
"Ristanyi",former long time on hold, now being built again! History of the building stretches back to 1997 (!) year! 18-storey building started to build by the less-known construction company. During the year it was built 5 floors, and then the construction has slowed. Since then, each year being built at an average 0,5 floors! Tower cranes were changed more than 5 times at the site. Last 2 years this building was on-hold.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY TELEVISION HEADQUARTERS | 16 m | 5 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDO | 11 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NOVOROSSIYSKAYA STREET OFFICE BUILDING | 22 m | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ELITE HOUSE by GENESIS | 6 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NOVOROSSIYSKAYA STREET OFFICE BUILDING #2 | ?? m | ?? fl | UNKNOWN STATUS (U/C or On Hold)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*40 YEARS OF OCTOBER | 31 m | 10 fl | U/C*









*COLLIZEUM SHOPPING CENTRE | 24 m | 8 fl |Pro*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ANCIENT AVENUE CONDO LINE - 2 | 44 m | 11 fl | Ground works*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*WEST END PLAZA | 4*33 m | 4*10 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"CIRCLE ON BAY" | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NOVOROSSIYSKAYA STREET OFFICE BUILDING | 22 m | 7 fl | U/C
*
RENDER


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

**RS** said:


> *ANCIENT AVENUE CONDO LINE - 2 | 44 m | 11 fl | Ground works*


^^ Pretty good very modern.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*VIPCLASS TOWERS CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*2,GORKY STREET | 28 m | 9 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SIBERIAN STREET MINI-HOTEL | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ANCIENT AVENUE CONDO LINE \RENDER #2\ U/C*









*255A-255P,OSTRYAKOV AVENUE | 33 m*16 | 10 fl*16 | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*LEADER MALL,2nd phase | 12500 sq.m | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*RISTANYI | 84 m | 18 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*
9th floor is under construction :banana:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*53,KULAKOV STREET | ?? m | 5 fl | COM *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET RECONSTRUCTION *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*PLAZA HOTEL | 29 m | 7 fl | T/O*


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

Good work,**RS**! Thanks for the latest news from the construction of my former homecity! I am pleased that, despite the crisis, the city continues to build rapidly. BTW,why you don't post your wonderful diagrams and charts on the main constructions the city?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ You welcome,Daniel  Sebastopol grows very fast,its true. I am working on a new diagram now, I hope I will post it during this week.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

* KOMNER PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMEGA BAY CONDO phase C | 17 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*
14th floor under construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*PROJECT BAY CENTRAL | 197 m | 41 fl | Planning*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*AQUAMARINE | 169 m | 37 fl | Preparing to construction*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SANDY BEACH | 7 * 9 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

**RS** said:


> Sebastopol-City with the population 962,000 people in agglomeration and 2,224,097 in metro.


hno:
И не стыдно так врать?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^врать-стыдно,констатировать факт-никогда.
*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 9.05.2009*


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

**RS** said:


> ^^врать-стыдно,констатировать факт-никогда.


:rofl:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

* FINANCIAL ACADEMY | 5 TOWERS | CONSTRUCTION UPDATES 10/05/2009*


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

**RS** said:


> Sebastopol-City is a important port city with the population 962,000 people in agglomeration and 2,224,097 in metro.


Укажи источник цифр.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

artemka said:


> Укажи источник цифр.


В Википедии вроде было. А еще отчет о демографии города,опубликованный в местной газете около полугода назад.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Хорош брехать, исправь как правильно. Не все же тут тупорылые иностранцы, и местные форум смотрят.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevastopol 
Ну с тупорылыми иностранцами это ты погорячился. Пожалуйста,следующий раз все вопросы и претензии,не касающиеся темы "Проекты и строительство",пиши в личные сообщения.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

del


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

these projects are wonderful but too slowhno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Isnt the city called Sevastopol city?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^I have already answered this question more than once Both the writing of the city name are correct.


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Good for Sebastopol! You do great job, thanks for information and updates!)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^You welcome:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good projects


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Шо за сити дистрикты SIBC и SBD, RCW и DAO?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^районы Камышовой,Стрелецкой бухт,Радиогорка и проспект Острякова соответственно


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Так так и напиши, а то опять сам придумываешь.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Мне проще писать компактной аббревеатурой,чем полное название на полтаблицы. В ней названия районов - второстепенная информация.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*REPIN/TULSKAYA STREET TWIN CONDOS | 36 m x 2 | 11 fl x 2 | Com*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | U/C*
28/06/2009


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*FINANCIAL ACADEMY | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 25.06.2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ADMIRAL | 46 m | 11 fl | App*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*MOSCOW MALL | 35,000 sq.m. | GROUND WORKS*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SOLOV'YOV STREET MALL | 15,000 sq.m. | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*LEADER MALL | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"THE PORT" MALL | Unknown*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY'S RADIO & TV COMPANY HQ | 5 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*RISTANYI | 84 m | 18 fl | U/C*
16.07/09


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDO | 7-9-11 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NORTH PORT | 4 x 16 fl | Prep*


----------



## Vito Corleone (May 31, 2007)

**RS** said:


>


Great research! Just curious where you got all of those height figures from?


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

That are approximated heights.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Vito Corleone said:


> where you got all of those height figures from?


From my friends-architects.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*PLAZA-HOTEL | 7 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*JEWELRY TRADE CENTER | 4 fl | U/C *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*RUDNEVO | 8 x 104 m | 8 x 16 fl | U/C*
3/08/09 CONSTRUCTION UPDATE


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*"BALTICA" | 9 fl | T/O*


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Sevastopol I look not bad to be under construction


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | U/C*
CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 05/08/2009


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMEGA BAY CONDO C | 63 m | 17 fl | U/C*
08/08/2009 construction update - 16th floor is U/C


----------



## Dragon_Ball (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, are very interesting projects under construction in the city of Sevastopol. I was in June 2008 and I love the city, I'm thinking to go and live in Sevastopol because my girlfriend lives there. 

Do you have information about the prices of apartments and houses (because they need more technical specifications of square meters, number of bedrooms, etc.. I would be very grateful if you have any information that can be delivered. 

Thank you very much, 
José


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*FINANCIAL ACADEMY | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 08/08/2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*EUROPE VILLAGE PROJECT | 48 x 3 fl | 5 fl | 4 x 10 fl | 2 x 15 fl | 29 fl | U/C*
09/08/2009 CONSTRUCTION UPDATE


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*BALAKLAVA BAYFRONT PLAZA | 173 m | 45 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 17/08/2009*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great up-dates! Thanks!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ATLANTIC-CITY | U/C*
RENDER









CONSTRUCTION EARLY 2009


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Atlantic city will look good once done.TY RS!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDOMINIUM | 7-9-11 fl | U/C*
Construction update


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ATLANTIC-CITY | U/C*
UPDATES


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDOMINIUMS | 7-9-11 fl | U/C*
27/08/2009 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES


----------



## lilyyin99 (Aug 28, 2009)

great building ,.thanks the pics


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 03/10.2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*GOGOL STREET CONDOMINIUNS | 7-9-11 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*ONE PARK AVENUE | 10 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*3-7 PARK AVENUE | 3 x 12 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## al2010 (Jul 11, 2009)

Plenty of painted white houses.
I liked Sebastopol


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sebastopol is rapidly growing!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SOVETSKAYA STREET CONDOMINIUMS | 8 fl | T/O / ON HOLD*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*PUERTA DE LA RISTANIA MALL | 12 000 sq.m. | CLADDING (+ 41-storey TOWER | APP)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*COLLEGIUM-SCHOOL | U/C*










*"CIRCULAR QUAY SOUTH" DEVELOPMENT | 14 534 sq.m. | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE CENTERS | 2 x 77 m | 2 x 17 fl | Pro*
New mixed-use twins fromKrym NIOproekt


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | T/O (left)
OMEGA BAY CONDO C | 63 m | 17 fl | U/C (right)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*UKIC condominiums | 9-11 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CIRCULAR QUAY AQUAPARK & WALKING ESPLANADE (9 fl,3rd PHASE) | ON HOLD*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*COLLEGIUM HIGH SCHOOL | CONSTRUCTION UPDATE *


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

great projects!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

24/05/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATE
*BALAKLAVA WEST HARBOUR HOTEL | 55 m | 14 fl | CLADDING*


*BAYVIEWS | 139 m | 24 fl | U/C*


*PLAZA-HOTEL | 29 m | 7 fl | Com*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

05/06/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | U/C*


*ICC | 88 m | 17 fl | On Hold*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NAZUKIN EMBANKMENT RECONSTRUCTION | UPDATES 05/06/2010*


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive been to Balaklava last year and it was very ugly and shockingly poor..like back to USSR. Im happy to see new buildings, but honestly can not understand who would invest there and why.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

27/06/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*PARK-14 | 62 m | 16 fl | 52 m x 5 | 13 fl x 5 | U/C*




*1 PARK AVENUE | 10 fl | CLADDING*


*2 PARK AVENUE | 41 m | 11 fl | U/C*


*BOULEVARD CENTRAL | 66 m x 2| 17 fl x 2 | SITE PREPARATIONS*


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

icehot said:


> Ive been to Balaklava last year and it was very ugly and shockingly poor..like back to USSR. Im happy to see new buildings, but honestly can not understand who would invest there and why.


I could say the same thing about russia. Except Moscow, and St. Petersburg the country is in horrible shape.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

12/07/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*BAYVIEWS | 139 m | 24 fl | U/C*


*BALAKLAVA WEST HARBOUR HOTEL | 55 m | 14 fl | T/O*


*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | U/C*


*ICC | 88 m | 17 fl | On Hold*


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Whether this construction is finished.

SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Streletskaya-Bay Regency
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670754


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

30/07/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*OMEGA-ELITE | 2 x 12 fl | 2 x 42 m | T/O*


*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | CLADDING*


*ONE REED PARK | 6 x 10 fl | ON HOLD*


*OMEGA BAY CONDO C | 63 m | 17 fl | T/O*


*UKIC | 10 fl | ON HOLD*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*VAVILOV'S GARDENS ECOPOLIS PROJECT IN SEBASTOPOL-CITY*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

03/08/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*SUN CITY | 16 x 10 fl | U/C*


*29 TRISQUARE BOULEVARD | 2 x 11 fl | U/C*


*35 TRISQUARE BOULEVARD | 6 x 10 fl | U/C*


*8 TRISQUARE BOULEVARD | 5 x 10 fl | U/C*


*PARK-14 | 62 m | 16 fl | 5 x 52 m | 5 x 13 fl | U/C*


*2 PARK AVENUE | 41 m | 11 fl | T/O*


*1 PARK AVENUE | 10 fl | CLADDING*


*THE RAINBOW GARDENS | 29 fl | 13 fl | 8 fl | ON HOLD*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Sebastopol-City Rocks man!!!!! I love all the new buildings, they really look amazing and impressiv. I like that cool old school european design kay:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

20-22/08/2010 CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*OMEGA BAY CONDO C | 63 m | 17 fl | T/O*


*ONE REED PARK | 6 x 10 fl | On Hold*


*OMEGA-ELITE | 2 x 42 m | 2 x 12 fl | T/O*


*THE ACROPOLIS | 3-4-10 fl | On Hold*


*SUN CITY | 15 x 10 fl | U/C*


*29 TRISQUARE BLVD | 2 x 39 m | 2 x 11 fl | U/C*


*35 TRISQUARE BLVD | 6 x 10 fl | U/C*


*UKIC | 10 fl | On Hold*


*BALAKLAVA WEST HARBOUR HOTEL | 55 m | 14 fl | T/O*


*"UYUTNY" | 16 x 10 fl | U/C*


*KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m| 17 fl | Cladding*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*8 TRISQUARE BLVD | 5 x 10 fl | U/C*
RENDERS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*AMIDAS | 5 fl | U/C*
Render









Construction 21/08/2010


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: LAGOON HOTEL, 7F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: THE W HOTEL, 10F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: SKS-ARENA, 15000 seats + 16F tower *


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: TAVRICHESKAYA EMBANKMENT HOTEL*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: TERMINAL PLAZA, 3x27F, 3x110m*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: OMEGA HOTEL,15F,50m*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SOME LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*
*APRIL-MAY 2011*

*LIBERTY HOUSE-II | 58m | 16 fl | T/O*


*THE TOP OF SUCCESS | 74m | 18 fl | U/C*


*BAY TOWERS | 6 x 68m | 6 x 18 fl | U/C*


*OMEGA BAY CONDO C | 63m | 17 fl | U/C*


*ICC | 88m | 17 fl | ON HOLD*


*PARK-14 | 62m | 16 fl | 5 x 52m | 5 x 13 fl | U/C*


*SUITE 20 | 2 x 38m | 2 x 10 fl | U/C*


*35 TRISQUARE BOULEVARD | 6 x 10 fl | U/C*


*8 TRISQUARE BOULEVARD | 5 x 10 fl | U/C*


*ONE REED PARK | 6 x 10 fl | U/C*


*OMEGA ELITE | 2 x 42m | 2 x 12 fl | T/O*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#NEW PROJECTS: BALAKLAVA HARBOUR RENOVATION*


----------



## director spb (May 30, 2011)

Наслышан ли уважаемый **RS** о предполагаемым/возможным проекте в городе Севастополе (в районе, прибл. ул Адмирала Владимирского -Катерная ул.)?










параметры: 25 этажей, 60 000 м.кв. общая площадь, 31 000 м.кв. -площадь квартир(700 квартир), 11 500м.кв. (вкл подземный паркинг) -коммерция.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

нет,впервые слышу о таком! Планируется его реализация?


----------



## director spb (May 30, 2011)

**RS** said:


> нет,впервые слышу о таком! Планируется его реализация?


Ага, причем таких 2-х объектов, в одном месте, если здравый смысл у владельцев прав на застройку этого участке пересилит их жадность))

Инвестор был готов выйти на фундамент уже в сентябре этого года ... но(!) это-же особый бизнес, южно-русский этнос(!!!), который так "мощно" сейчас представлен строительством в Севастополе :lol:

вы заметили, как реализуются многочисленные проекты в вашей теме во времени? 
Это как раз причина.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

А кто инвестор проекта?


----------



## director spb (May 30, 2011)

**RS** said:


> А кто инвестор проекта?


Питерцы.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

director spb said:


> Питерцы.


А красочно и в подробностях можно?Что за контора хотя бы?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMEGA CITY block 25 | 11 fl | U/C*
Renders


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*BAY TOWERS tower 1 | 18 fl | U/C*
29/10/11


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SILENT QUARTIER | 6 x 10 fl | U/C*
Foundation. 29/10/11


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMEGA-CITY | 11 fl | 24 x 5 fl | U/C*
29/10/11


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: TAVRICHESKY,2x10F,5x5F - U/C*
Renders


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMEGA-CITY block 25 | 11 fl | U/C*
25/11/11


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE TOP OF SUCCESS | 74m | 18 fl | U/C*
19/11/11
17th floor U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW PROJECTS: PARK CENTRAL, 4x10F - SITE PREP*
Renders


----------



## director spb (May 30, 2011)

director spb said:


> Ага, причем таких 2-х объектов, в одном месте,* если здравый смысл у владельцев прав на застройку этого участке пересилит их жадность))*
> 
> Инвестор был готов выйти на фундамент уже в сентябре этого года ... но(!) это-же особый бизнес, южно-русский этнос(!!!), который так "мощно" сейчас представлен строительством в Севастополе :lol:
> 
> ...


жадность владельцев участка пересилила здравый смысл ... как это типично для Севастополя.

В Севастополе так много замечательных участков, но так не много людей этими участками владеют... а возможности развивать ити участки у них просто нет, ввиду отсутствия у них достаточного для строительства количества денег, отсутствие развитой системы ипотеки и банковского сектора, не созданный для инвестора климат со стороны местной администрации, непрозрачные отношения с монополистами.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*7D Center | under construction | 2018*
03.04.15


----------

